# Escorted Tours to France



## edw45r24 (Aug 11, 2014)

Does anyone have any experience of going to France with an escorted tour package.
As a "newbie" I wondered if such a package would accelerate the learning curve for foreign travel.
Thanks,
Roger


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Dive in, do a D I Y, no experience needed. If you can drive in British traffic French is a doddle. Why pay through the nose to be escorted, grow a pair and man-up. :lol: 

tony


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Roger,
It's a very easy 'learning curve' motorhoming in France- it's so Motorhome friendly that given 48 hrs you'll wonder why you were filled with trepidation . . . Book a ferry, choose where to begin and welcome to freedom :wink: 

Give us a clue what things you like & we'll (over ?) load you with suggestions . . . 
History, architecture, beaches, inland, lakes, mountains????


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

edw45r24 said:


> I wondered if such a package would accelerate the learning curve for foreign travel.


I guess it depends on what you need to find out about. Many years ago we went on an escorted tour designed for beginners that had been arranged for one of the now defunct motorhome magazines.

Out of it I found out that gazole meant diesel, how to go through a toll booth, how to tackle a roundabout and that many people involved in the tourist trade speak English if you are polite to them.

Other information that you think you might need is much more readily available on sites like this.

If you stay out of the cities it really is much easier to drive over there.

Good luck


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Why not tie up with a forum member who would be happy to see you across the Channel and stay in touch for a few days?
There are so many Francophiles here that it must be possible to arrange it!
Cost.....nothing....perhaps a drink!


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi Roger
France is fabulous to go in a MH
Very welcoming
To be honest i think trying to follow someone is a recipe for a disaster.
Get the latest copy of all the Aires book
Plan the first two or 3 days of travel and where you intend to stop
Use a Sat Nav
The relax
and enjoy and sort things out as you go
kev


----------



## TheNomad (Aug 12, 2013)

Don't waste your money on any such guided tour. You will NOT need it. Just go. 

It is an awesome, totally motorhome friendly country. Utter heaven for motorhomers, like Germany too.


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

The escorted tours with the main clubs are expensive,we were the same as you a few years back,a little nervous and worried about how we would cope.

France is so motorhome friendly it really couldn't be much easier,a lot different from the UK-they actually welcome motorhomes and have dedicated places for them to park,sometimes free of charge.  

Our first trip to test the water was Normandy and Brittany.After a couple of days we took to it like a duck to water and were like old hands.Go for it,you will be surprised how easy it is,we certainly were.


----------



## Nethernut (Jun 4, 2008)

I agree with everyone else, just plan a day or two and go for it. You can ask every question you have on here - someone always has the answer. It really is so so much easier to travel with a motorhome on the continent compared to here.
Get a French dictionary and phrase book, decents maps, the ACSI book and discount card for campsites and one of the Aires books if you want to use Aires.

Another country great for first timers is Germany, that really is motorhome heaven!


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Do you have a date yet? There's a good chance one of us will be crossing around the same time.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Understand your trepidation as a newbie Roger, we had similar feelings last year prior to our first venture into France.

Our fears were unfounded, as the previous posts state it is really easy. We took advice that suited us from this great forum, we preferred campsites and just pre-booked our first night and then did our own thing, after planning a few options with alternatives as a backup plan if needed. Went back this year and used a mix of Aires and sites.

Just ask for advice from MHF for anything your worried about and proceed in the manner that suits you and enjoy.

Terry


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

A bit strong Gemmy, even if you did try to soften with a smile. We all had a first time. Some of us maybe too many :roll: :roll: 


cabby


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

It was meant to lighten, he's just got to GO FOR IT. To fear a little unknown is not enough, there are so many people on here to hold his hand with good guidance :wink: 

tony


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Gemmy's first post spot on. The driving is easy, compared the the UK the roads will seem empty and contary to expectation the drivers in France have pateince and will happily follow a camping car at 25-30mph.

I suggest that you don't go toward Lille and the Low Countries though as the roads and driving does become as frantic as the UK

DICK


----------



## edw45r24 (Aug 11, 2014)

tonyt said:


> Do you have a date yet? There's a good chance one of us will be crossing around the same time.


Thank you all; I am convinced and will go it alone
Roger


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

Roger,
I can understand your trepidation, when we undertook our first trip to France we were very worried. In the UK you can't head off and camp almost were you please, you need to plan ahead. In France though its very different there are aires All over the place, some you pay for others are free, in fact with some you get free electric. As well as Aires there are hundreds of campsites that are privately owned and unlike the UK campsites there are few jobsworths. There are also Municipal campsite in lots of locations throughout France and so long as you travel outside the school holidays there is no need to book. In fact their only to pleased to see you arrive and if your armed with the motorhome'ers bible the ACSI discount book you'll get some fantastic deals. If you feel you need to book, book the first couple of stops after that you'll not bother again the French are far more into Motorhoming than us Brits. 

As for driving on the right hand side, it's a doddle just take it nice and slow till you get a bit more confidence. The road in rural France are very quiet and if you set out on a Sunday there are no, well almost no lorries about. 

Wobby


----------



## peteincambridge (Nov 26, 2007)

There's some good advice on here. I would not be too ambitious on the first trip as you don't have to travel any distance to see some lovely places. I was apprehensive (mainly about the dog) but it's great now. I use Google Earth to have a really good look at places. You just have to go to France to see just how Motorhome friendly it is.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

edw45r24 said:


> tonyt said:
> 
> 
> > Do you have a date yet? There's a good chance one of us will be crossing around the same time.
> ...


Good decsion 

I am a bit late into this discusion, but for my tuppence-worth, here goes

We have had the MH five years

This year was our first year really touring France and found it so easy; best bits were, trafffic-free roads, generally courteous driving, Aires, easy parking for shopping, both S/Markets but also in villages either on main street or free-parking signed.

If you want, to start off first night on a site, but then pick an ice Aire from the Aires book and sus it out. The book describes how to use the various services points, plus there are instructions posted.

After you use Aires you may not use sites again - unless you want play facilities for children, but Aires have cycle-tracks, water sports etc nearby. Also Aires by definition have been sited by the local communes close to illage/town centres so it is easy to walk for shopping and restaurants,

I am starting to sound like a brochure.

Just go - you will njoy.

Geoff


----------



## wp1234 (Sep 29, 2009)

Turn right or left at Calais .... Enjoy


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

*Easy*

I just agree with everybody else! The only thing I would say is to arrive early morning and drive steady to get used to things

But to be honest the roads are not that busy anyway it is a dream for Camping Cars in France!


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Glandwr said:


> . . . and contary to expectation the drivers in France have pateince and will happily follow a camping car at 25-30mph.
> DICK


Umm . . I wouldn't go that far, they have their fair share of impatient drivers too but drive carefully & with consideration & you can't go far wrong - except roundabouts - look, look & double look - some drivers don't know how to use indicators & expect you to read their mind & know what their intentions are !
Also when approaching towns or villages-when you see the village nameplate SLOW DOWN & keep below the speed limit - those French Police mean business !


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

With an 8m van on roundabouts, I've always kept to the outside lane then exited, rather than cross any lanes  

tony


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

Hi, 

Lots of good advice here but it can be daunting driving in France the first time.
Many years ago for our first trip we booked campsites through the C&CC Carefree brochure but soon realised it was easier to go it alone and we rarely plan more than a couple of days ahead although we know generally where we are heading.

There are some busy roads especially some of the N(ational) routes which don't have an autoroute nearby with lots of trucks although they often stop for a couple of hours at lunchtime.  We prefer to use the yellow D roads and use the Michelin road atlas as well as a satnav.

We often drive through a village and don't see a single person.

As well as the town speed limits the rural road limits change frequently often dropping to 70 where side roads join although normally you have priority but some drivers in the backwoods still espect the Priority to the Right so be prepared.

Just don't try to drive too far each day as you will miss the delights that are everywhere in France.

Enjoy your travels 

Steve


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

vicdicdoc said:


> - except roundabouts - look, look & double look - some drivers don't know how to use indicators & expect you to read their mind & know what their intentions are !
> 
> This is very true , but got me thinking about what is the 'correct' procedure on French roundabouts. Is it the same as ours only reversed if you know what I mean ie
> 
> ...


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*France*

Hi,

Driving in France is such a doddle. Okay, the further you get to the sun, the more hot headed people may get.

But, in General, even in thick motorway traffic. It all moves like a well oiled cog. Continental drivers in General do tend to tailgate. But then the driver in-front moves over when they can, Simple.

In the UK......................

TM


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

GEMMY said:


> With an 8m van on roundabouts, I've always kept to the outside lane then exited, rather than cross any lanes
> 
> tony


But then isn't that just what the French do in ANY sized vehicle - just drive all the way around the outside until they think they have found the exit they want and then suddenly lurch to the right without warning.

Setting off for the ferry in just under an hour.......... :roll:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Driving in most of the western european countries is easier than the UK as is parking and finding somewhere to stay.

Its 315 miles from our house in Yorkshire to Dover involving the A1, M11, M25 and M2. If you can survive that lot with jams, drivers that drive way too fast and close, worst aggression in Europe and it will probably be raining getting off at Calais is like a breath of Fresh air.

The French do have some annoying driving habits such as yapping away and not concentrating, not being capable of using indicators, inablity to reverse and not being able to understand when you pull in to let them past. The last one is really funny. If your holding someone up on a mountain road or twisting lane. Dont fret and dont bother to pull in to let them pass or indicate and slow down. In England this would be met in a nano second with the car following dropping a gear and tearing past you at 100 mph. Not so in France. Pull in and they will simply follow you, stop and probably get out a picnic. They werent bothered in the first place about being held up. 

They are just not impatient like we are. You only have to stand in the queue at a French supermarket to see that. You will be the only one tutting and scowling as the checkout clerk and person in front have a conversation for 3 hours while he finds his cheque book to pay (yes they really do still have cheque books). 

I did think about starting a Hank the Tank tours business, taking a convoy of motorhomers through the Alps or Pyrenees, a bit like Hannibal.


----------



## peteincambridge (Nov 26, 2007)

The great joy of visiting France is the sheer number of sites in lovely positions. The locations of some campsites is far superior to ours. I have mental lists of top sites ever visited ... and most of them are in France. The municipal sites are often right in the centre or right next to a river in a town. Our sites in general tend to be more away from the action. I sometimes find the facilities a bit ropey ... but my view is that you don't visit a place just to admire the toilets. pete


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

vicdicdoc said:


> Glandwr said:
> 
> 
> > Also when approaching towns or villages-when you see the village nameplate SLOW DOWN & keep below the speed limit - those French Police mean business !
> ...


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

peteincambridge said:


> .............................................................. ... but my view is that you don't visit a place just to admire the toilets. pete


A very good point,we have facilities on board so why worry about the shower block,location is the most important factor in deciding where to stop and France has some wonderful spots near the sea,rivers,mountains and superb vistas.


----------



## edw45r24 (Aug 11, 2014)

wp1234 said:


> Turn right or left at Calais .... Enjoy


Merci. mais "a la gauche"


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

A load of videos of French Aires, approaches to Motorway Tolls, Eurotunnel Terminal and other 'stuff' on this site - www.youtube.com/user/keithchesterfield

:wav: :wav: :wav:


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Not tried an escorted tour, we 'just went for it'
Things we learned
Don't head for Aires in France in January with insufficient water  
Driving in France is easy so long as person in front on the ferry remembers to drive on the right
Flexibility in routing is good, see a nice aire, just stop and enjoy.
Take it easy, if you have a decent amount of time travel for shorter distances and savour the journey
Stock up on French wine and cheese.
We have travelled with another couple, arranged where to meet, but didn't travel in convoy, dont think we ever took the same route to destinations.
If there is a camp site and an aire in similar areas check them both out, we have opted for aire over campsite and vice versa.
Speak to people you meet majority are friendly and helpful.

Sue


----------



## HarryTheHymer (May 1, 2005)

Another driving tip I've found useful for driving on the right, is:

When at a T-junction and waiting to turn onto the major road, always FIRST look LEFT and then look RIGHT. This is the reverse of what you'd automatically do in the UK.

It seems to make the manoeuvre much easier and safer if you can get into the habit of following this sequence.


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

HarryTheHymer said:


> Another driving tip I've found useful for driving on the right, is:
> 
> When at a T-junction and waiting to turn onto the major road, always FIRST look LEFT and then look RIGHT. This is the reverse of what you'd automatically do in the UK.
> 
> It seems to make the manoeuvre much easier and safer if you can get into the habit of following this sequence.


. . . and another peculiarity I've just remembered. Sometimes when turning left onto a main road there is a lane in the middle so you can cross half-way and stop in line with the lane then speed up to join the traffic - although we usually wait until it's clear both ways on a two lane road but it's easier on a dual carriageway 

Steve


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

I am not sure whether it has been mentioned earlier, but another thing that is recommended is that at a 'Stop', not just a 'Yield' sign, the police expect you to come to complete stop for several seconds, and will fine for infringement. The locals do this.

Geoff


----------

